# Bosch Power Tools



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I probably have decided on which power tools to buy for my new small shop. I just got back from visiting a Bosch dealer here in The Netherlands. Things did not go too well.

The U.S version of a Bosch router I like is 1617 EVSPK. A similar kit here is CMF 1400 CE. The biggest difference is the 220 voltage as required.

The U.S kit is about $200 without tax. The European kit is about $520 without tax.

Does it cost that much more to produce a 220V power tool?

Can anyone suggest where to buy Bosch tools in The Netherlands?

Thanks


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

No. Best price I've come across in the UK was GB£ 311.55 (circa 359 Euros / US$ 499) including VAT. Against that even Amazon is selling the deWalt DW625E at GB£ 230.90 (circa 266 Euros / US$ 370). OK, so you need to buy a GB£ 20 fine depth adjuster and possibly a collet extender, but it's still a lot cheaper. I'm surprised that the dealer quoted a price _exclusief BTW_ (_betaaling ter waarde_ or sales tax). They normally don't do that


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

They didn't quote without VAT. I subtracted it to compare apples with apples. Thanks


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not sure what you want to do with your router, but if cost is a concern you might want to reconsider the above table height adjustment feature. Routers in Europe are a lot more expensive than the US.
I have a Bosch pof 1400 ace. It's a great little router with built in light and fine height adjustment, variable speed and constant speed features. It doesn't accept anything bigger than an 8mm bit though.
The fact it has the fine height adjustment makes it easier to use in a table if you have clear access to the under side. Generally I will roughly set the height by popping the router out of the table, still attached to the insert plate, and then using the height adjustment knob once it's back in the table to make adjustments.
I think you can get them for about 150 euros. Try neck.nl
I've found this router to be a great all rounder.


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I will be building chests with 3/4" hardwood. I didn't know you could mount a plunge router under a table. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had no problems mounting my plunge under the table. 
A very simple router lift is just a scissor jack from a small car . I used one for a while, until it went missing. Some people remove the springs, but I haven't bothered.
One user here, Sante, removed the base of his plunge router completely and made his own lift mechanism for it for table use only.

for router bits try
http://shop.jvl-europe.com/


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I was hoping to not have a lift.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS PowerLift Motorized Router Lift

=========


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

Given the expensive cost of Bosch Professional grade tools in The Netherlands, I wonder if I could get away with using their DIY line - at least at the beginning?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Go to a store and take a look at the bosch pof 1400 ace that I recommended, it really is quite a good router for a diy model.


----------



## Engine44 (Mar 8, 2011)

I will definitely look at it and the other Bosch DIY tools. I really would like to avoid a lift if I can. Apparently, I could buy 4-5 of that router for the same cost as 1 Professional router. I also notice that the DIY line has a 2 year warrantee. Not bad. Thanks.


----------

